# BERGWERK Galerie auf www.bergwerk-union.de



## Rocklandbiker (8. August 2007)

http://www.bergwerk-union.de/BWUGallery/v/BERGWERK+Bikes/


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. August 2007)

ich wollte noch anmerken........

sollte es dem einen oder anderen nicht zusagen (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) sein Bike auf der BERGWERK Fan-Seite innerhalb der Galerie dargestellt wird, bitte melden ich nehme es dann sofort raus !!!! 
man weiß ja nie............

Gruß

RK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snapon (12. August 2007)

wow!!!!!! der besitzt ja eine bergwerksammlung ohne gleichen , kennst du den typ ?


----------



## Da Anhänger (12. August 2007)

Krass!wirklich Hammer!hät nciht gedacht das sich jemand die Müh macht und da mal so ne seit aufbaut!Respekt!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. August 2007)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> Krass!wirklich Hammer!hät nciht gedacht das sich jemand die Müh macht und da mal so ne seit aufbaut!Respekt!



wie isses keine Lust auf`s BERGWERK Treffen ?


----------



## Da Anhänger (12. August 2007)

Lust schon nur an dem wochenende is die ctf warndt und die ctf in tele die ich eigendlich fahren wollte...da chris hat mcih auch schon gefragt..vieleicht komm ich am 18. hin dann lass ich die warndt ausfallen..


----------



## Da Anhänger (12. August 2007)

STOPP! hab schrott geschrieben die ctf is ja ne woche später! also dann könnt ich da wenn ich samstags nicht schaffe auf jeden hin...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (31. August 2007)

*BERGWERK-Treffen........Galerie aktualisiert !!!! New Pic´s !!!*


----------

